# (tmi) confused and a bit worried



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi all, i'm usually very regular with me periods but this month it came a few days early and lasted for 3 which is normal but this time the blood was very dark.  Then about 6 days later i'm having really bad cramps (which is unusal) and losing very bright red blood. Any ideas? I'm clutching at straws and hoping that its all stressed related as hoping to try ivf again in March. Thanks x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Can't help you with your dilemma flower but I just wanted to say keep calm and maybe contact your IVF clinic as there more knowledgable than GP's.. From what I read have you already had an IVF cycle? Could be the drugs messing you about.. That did me, I used to bleed every 21 days and now it's 26/27 so goodness knows what's going on!! 
Sorry I can't help you but try to relax and keep calm xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I'd just write it off as a blip if this is the first time it's happened 

You have had a period so your cycle has reset and it won't have any impact on your IVF anyway xx


----------

